

Curta: a mechanical calculator - grouchysmurf
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curta

======
prezjordan
Found a Type I on eBay a few months ago. Had a repaired handle so it was
marked down quite substantially, but it looks and works great. Sits on my
desk, I love it to death - it just _feels_ so good.

------
analognoise
I think we should try to build a modern version, with 3D printed parts.

If anyone's interested...I have no idea what it would take, but I have
dedication bordering on obsession?

------
signa11
wasn't this the underlying theme of gibson's pattern-recognition book?

~~~
Turbo_hedgehog
Yes. There's even a section on it in the article.

------
pyrophane
Ah, the math grenade.

